# 2003 350z cost



## wrxcon40 (Mar 31, 2005)

My bro is trying to get a 350z cheapest one in January 2006 (birthday). How much do you think they will be. He is looking for a base model and automatic. Will they cost under $19000 if not then he might want to get a 2004 Wrx or Rsx Type-s. I don't want him to get a Wrx because I have one and don't want him to copy me. What times do the auto 350z get? Also is insurance going to be more than mine or less? Thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why an auto? If he gets a Type S it will only come as a 6spd; so why get the Z as an auto? You can probably pick one up for around 19k. Just look around.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

*good luck*

A brand new 2006??? 19,000? Hah....good luck. And why why why would you get an automatic on that. Its a disgrace. Any sporty like car for that matter. And I wouldnt recomend a WRX...or anything of the type....personal opinion....but if you want a nice car in 2006 for under 20k saturn and pontiac are both coming out with nice convertibles. Also a lot better insurance than a wrx thats for sure. Or might I suggest a used 350Z. But any of those...please get a manual...automatics just take all the fun out. Trust me.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

hsvblondie428 said:


> A brand new 2006??? 19,000? Hah....good luck... Trust me.


He said 2003 350Z.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

*no need to get testy...*

just take out the first line through good luck. and i keep everything else the exact same.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

*btw...*

nice play on my words...it was impressive. im sure you are proud of yourself.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

*back on topic*

Ok a automatic baseline 2003 350z retails at aprox. 23k. So depending on the miles and where you are next year you should be able to find one around 19k. I still reccomend a manual...but still just my opinion.  But the insurance would be less on the Z than the WRX.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wow, i didn't even know they made auto 350Z's. like u said, it's a terrible thing to do to a sports car.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

oh they do... but why? i dont know. but thats what the kid wants...im 17 female and blonde...i can drive a manual...so im pretty sure most competent kids could....if they would try. lack of initiative...thats the problem. but i dont want to steer the kid away from a Z because they are still awesome cars in an automatic...id much rather him get an auto z than a wrx anything. and yea...they definetly dont make auto rsx type s. and if these are the type of cars you are looking for which means you prolly wanna race kids, an automatic would be completly pointless. but! yes...u can find a 350z for under 20k next year. especially if you find one with a little bit higher mileage you could prolly get around 17k or 18k. but please consider a manual. better gas mileage, faster, a hella lot more fun, and if you can drive a manual you can drive any car someone places in front of you.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> lack of initiative...thats the problem.


i totally agree, my sister's first car was a 5-speed, so she wanted to sell it because she didn't want to learn how to drive it. some people are just too lazy to learn things as simple as that.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

well thats how i got my car. lil miss spoiled who was supposed to get it didnt want the manual. how sad....ok not really.


----------

